# Birth certificate for a child when father is a permanent resident



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Good day all,

May you assist how do l have to about it to apply for a birth certificate for our son who was born here in South Africa. 

l am a permanent resident with my green book but my wife is still accompanying permit. We visited the local home affairs and given a receipt attached to the form we filled in and we were issued with a a document written UNABRIDGED BIRTH CERTIFICATE filled in with a pen and we were informed to go our country's embassy. How do we go about it from here?

Thank you in advance and have an awesome festive season!


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

But you should have applied at the Hospital wen the kids where born,unless this has changed, a friend of mine is a PR holder, the wife is a non sa citizen on accompany too, but the kid holds a SA birth certificate and passport. You need make sure you register this birth b4 30days pls!!!


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Apparently you kid doesn't qualify for SA citizenship anymore, its been cancelled, so your best birth is register the birth with your embassy and apply accompany visa for the kid.


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you so much, Ernal and have an awesome festive season.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, but be rest assured in 5yrs u can apply for citizenships and your kids automatically get citizenship too


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Alfexpat said:


> Good day all,
> 
> May you assist how do l have to about it to apply for a birth certificate for our son who was born here in South Africa.
> 
> ...




Hi Alfexpat

I'm thinking that the reason for this may be that the permanent resident had not acquired the 'non SA Citizen' ID. I hope i'm right because i can't figure out any other reason for this particular action from DHA. Under normal circumstances you should get the same Birth certificate from home affairs like a South African would.


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you HB. You are right my I.D is still a non SA-citizen as l just acquired it in June.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Alfexpat said:


> Thank you HB. You are right my I.D is still a non SA-citizen as l just acquired it in June.



Hi Alfexpat.

What i meant was that whoever was a permanent resident, had a PR certificate but did not have the permanent res ID book (non SA citizen ID). 
If that was the case, try going back with this non SA-citizen ID and see if the birth certificate would be changed.


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Hb.


----------

